# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box  Infinity-Box non-stop: LG, SFR, Azumi, Alcatel, NGM, ZTE, Sendtel, Vodafone, Mi...

## mohamed73

.LG-A165 model supported (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.Lava-A10 model included in list
.Lava-KKT34+ model included in list
.Azumi-F1 model under test
.SFR-121 model supported
.SFR-344 model supported (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.Movistar-731 operations improved
.NGM-Vanity-Touch model included in list
.Alcatel-F121X model supported
.Alcatel-306X model supported
.Alcatel-OT355D A/X operations improved
.Alcatel-OT708X operations improved
.Alcatel-OT216X operations improved
.Alcatel-OT255X operations improved
.Alcatel-OT355X operations improved
.Alcatel-OT565X operations improved
.ZTE-X730 model supported (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.Doro-PhoneEasy-410gsm model included in list
.MyPhone-T23-Duo model under test
.Mi-200 model supported
.Sendtel-EV530 model supported
.Vodafone-351 model supported
.startup parameters improved (model and file selection via command line)
.security area repair improved (79 new firmwares supported)
.firmware database updated 
Discussion thread is here:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *As ordinary, non-stop free (no any additional payments required) updates during last 6 years, as nobody else...*  *Infinity-Box 6 (six) years non-stop free updates and support*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activation for Infinity-Box users
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

